# Baked Beans



## peeper76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a good baked beans recipe?
Thanks


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's one we like.

Feves Au Lard

Serves 8 as a side dish.

 These beans boast two staples of Montreal cuisine, sweet maple syrup and rich salt pork. 

 Pick over and rinse 1 lb dried navy beans (2 1/4 cups). Soak in cold water to cover by 2 inches at least 8 hours. Drain. Put oven rack in middle in middle position and preheat to 350F. Rinse and pat dry  1/4 lb salt pork ( rind discarded ),  cut into 3 pieces.

 Put beans and pork in an ovenproof 3 quart heavy pot with a lid. Add 4 1/2 cups water, 1 large onion finely chopped ( about 2 cups ), 2 chopped garlic cloves, 1/2 cup grade b Maple Syrup, 1 Tbsp dry English Mustard ( preferably Colman's), snd 1 Tsp freshly ground black pepper, and stir to combine. Cover pot and bake until beans are just tender, 3 to 4 hours. Reduce oven temperature to 325, Remove lid. Bake beans, stirring occasionally, until most of the liquid is absorbed, but beans are still saucy, 1 to 1 1/2 hours more. Remove from oven, and stir in 1 Tbsp Cider Vinegar, and 1 tsp salt, or more to taste.


----------



## attie (Jul 22, 2008)

Another one that we like
"500g dried navy beans or cannellini
1 tsp bicarbonate of soda 
water
2 tbs olive oil
1 large onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, chopped
700g bottle Pasatta
¼ cup treacle
¼ cup brown sugar
2 tbs Worcestershire sauce
1 tbs apple cider vinegar
2 bay leaves
1 tbs dry English mustard
¼ tsp ground cloves
¼ tsp smoked paprika
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 cups chicken stock 
1 small ham hock [we like more than one]
METHOD
Preheat the oven to 160°C (140°C fan-forced). 
In a medium saucepan, combine beans, bicarbonate of soda and cover with water. Bring to the boil, remove from heat and allow to stand for at least two hours. Return saucepan to the heat, bring to the boil, drain.
Heat oil in a large enamelled cast-iron casserole and sauté onion and garlic.
Add the remaining ingredients, including the beans and bring to the boil.
Place the ham hock on top of the beans, cover and place casserole in preheated oven for 4-5 hours.
Remove hock from casserole, discard skin and bone, shred meat. Remove bay leaves before returning shredded meat to the beans. Serve on toast.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes. I posted one here a while back and it was similar to ones posted before I got here, so it _must_ be good 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/iso-baked-bean-recipes-42122.html


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2008)

I like to cook mine with bacon, peppers, onions, and root beer. For real, it is delicious.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 22, 2008)

Root beer?
A dash for taste, or as the cooking liquid?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2008)

at least a can, and let it reduce. For real. Best baked beans ever, kinda just one of those weired things that work, like grape jelly mixed in with BBQ sauce, sounds ridiculous, but it works. I learned the root bear baked beans from a chef buddy of mine who has cooked for royalty and he swore by it. Tried it, never done them any other way since.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 22, 2008)

Nifty.  I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2008)

Do it, DO IT!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey TAT, got a recipe on that? I would love to try it that way but don't know where to start. General amounts and approximations are fine, just need a starting point, LOL.


----------



## Wart (Jul 22, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I like to cook mine with... and root beer.



One can per how many beans?


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 23, 2008)

Tat, I love the grape jelly thing, so I'll give yours a try.  I've made Attie's recipe, and it was tasty!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, when we make them, we are using number 10 cans, and do 1 can per can...for house use, maybe 1 cup per 1 big sized can of baked beans.


----------



## Wart (Jul 23, 2008)

So that would be roughly 1 can rootbeer per 3/4 gallon / 9~12 cups "wet" beans?


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 23, 2008)

my canned recipe is easy enough...render chips or lardon of bacon and saute onions and garlic in rendered fat. for every 28oz can of pork and beans with liquid, add a can of black beans (15oz) drained, and a 15 oz can of diced or chopped tomatoes with juice. To this add: 2 really heaping tablspns each of ketchup and dark molasses, and a tspn of dijon (whole grain is nice).  bake covered 45 min -i hr, uncovered 15-20 min  to reduce liquid if necessary.  Always better the next day.  you can double or triple recipe as you want.


----------

